

Four Professors Expose the Outrageous Pay Gap in Academia - danield9tqh
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/06/16/university_of_alberta_professors_apply_for_vice_chancellor_s_job_in_clever.html

======
adc82
Well.. at least now I know where my forty thousand dollar a year tuition goes.

